# What age is ok to talk a walk on a leash?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is getting used to wearing a harness and leash--he wears it every time we go out back in the yard to potty. I have to keep him on the leash because our yard is big and there's too many gaps under the fences for him to slip under and he's FAST. AND I want him close by so he doesn't eat stuff, etc. ANYWAY, my point is that he seems like he'd do well going for a walk down the street. He's strong and energetic and, for the mostpart, walks full speed ahead (which I know I will have to restrain him from doing that on a "real" walk but I let him do it out in the yard).

Anyway, would it be too much? He's only 3 1/2 months old. I'd probably only take him to the end of the street and back which is maybe 50 yards or so. Also, I know not to put a collar on him, but is all that pulling that he does on the harness safe for his little bones and organs? It fits him well, he just pulls a lot.

The weather here has been unusually mild so far. There's no way I'd take him out for a stroll in frigid temps, but I thought maybe we could sneek in a walk before it gets too cold. I'm hoping to walk him daily next spring when the weather is nice. 

I'm sure you all think I'm paranoid for asking about going for a walk. Well, I am paranoid!! Trying hard, though.









Cam really disliked the leash. I never put it on him in the yard for that very reason AND because he wasn't fast and didn't try running away (like Ollie does). I attempted to "walk" Cam a few times and he planted his butt right down on the street. I figured I'd let him be until he got older...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think that as long as he has had all of his shots and the proper amount of time has passed that taking him for a walk is fine. I don't think that any age is too young to start teaching them. As long as they are safe, the sooner the better!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The rule of thumb I've always used is it's OK for walks and to be in public places about two weeks after the last round of shots. Perhaps, until then, you can walk him in your yard to get him used to the leash, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The risk of Parvo is too high to chance as the virus can live in the grass and sidewalk of common areas for months. 

I agree with K& C's Mom. Wait two weeks until after the last round of shots for full immunity.


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

to mitigate any chances of failure, i would definately wait until after all the boosters plus a month. might as well. there's really no point risking it.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Being the "over protective" mother that I am, Ty didn't even go OUTSIDE til 2 weeks after his LAST set of shots. Walking on a leash, on a sidewalk or grass exposes the dog to every germ or illness from everydog that passed that way. Parvo is too easily transmitted to take a risk . If you are not pee pad training I would limit outside time to a small area of yard near the house.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, I was asking the question with the vaccinations already in mind, knowing that it's been 2 weeks and 2 days since he had his final set of puppy vaccinations. For vaccinations he's had:

10/2 Proguard KC
10/16 Vanguard Plus 5
11/12 Vanguard Plus 5
12/2 Vanguard Plus 5

Deworming (Pyrantel Parmoate (sp?):
9/18
10/2
10/16


Each time he was given doses according to his weight. 

So I think he's good to go







I was more concerned, particularly about, the harness and him pulling and if it's ok and if it would overexert him too much...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> Yes, I was asking the question with the vaccinations already in mind, knowing that it's been 2 weeks and 2 days since he had his final set of puppy vaccinations. For vaccinations he's had:
> 
> 10/2 Proguard KC
> 10/16 Vanguard Plus 5
> ...


yay!!! he's going to love going out. well, you mentioned that you'd only take him down the street just in case it'd be too much for him...i just wanted to say that my sister would take ellie to the park andwalk maybe half a mile when ellie was still a puppy. she had SO much energy and getsoo excited when theyd get to the park. but when ellie would get tired, cynthia would just pick her up and walk to the car . ENJOY!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know that schedule. Mine always have their last boosters at 6 months. I don't usually take them places or walks until then. I'm super cautious. There are just too many things to catch.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

this is a good question. benny is almost 4 months, and i havent' brought him for a walk yet either. he is so small and hasn't had all his shots either. once he starts going on walks though, would you suggest a regular collar or a harness? i know the harness is better for theirs necks, but can you train them on a harness?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Yes, I was asking the question with the vaccinations already in mind, knowing that it's been 2 weeks and 2 days since he had his final set of puppy vaccinations. For vaccinations he's had:
> 
> 10/2 Proguard KC
> 10/16 Vanguard Plus 5
> ...


Pam, he hasn't had his rabies shot yet unless I'm missing something. That's usually not given until about four months.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh wow, I'm a bad mommy.







I didn't know any better so I just kept Nick away from OTHER DOGS until he was done with his shots - and I didn't give him any stinkin 2 weeks either, as soon as he felt better after his last round I let him go play with my parents' dogs. I took him everywhere on the leash. We investigated empty shopping bags and ate flowers & bugs from practically the day he came home with me.

I guess I get to thank my lucky stars he's healthy as a horse and know better for my next puppy, may that be a long time from now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Oh wow, I'm a bad mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. Back in 1990 when I got my first Malt, Rosebud, I had no idea about any of this either. I got her at 8 weeks







and took her for walks right away. No one told me otherwise. We were lucky, too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> this is a good question. benny is almost 4 months, and i havent' brought him for a walk yet either. he is so small and hasn't had all his shots either. once he starts going on walks though, would you suggest a regular collar or a harness? i know the harness is better for theirs necks, but can you train them on a harness?[/B]


You can definitely train them on a harness. that's what we're doing with Ollie. He's still a baby, so it's really all fun and games and practice and getting him familiar at this point. No high expectations. I'd never put a collar on him now--he pulls HARD on the harness as it is--he'd have major trach problems I bet.


----------

